# Contributory Parent visa (subclass 143) questions



## ss13 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello Everyone
I have applied for my PR (189) and hopefully get a grant soon :fingerscrossed:
I have been living in this country since 5+ years and have a decent job

I am thinking to bring my Parents (49 and 47years old) and sister (17 and half) just after I get my PR

They all have visited Aus three times before as Tourist.

I am thinking of using Contributory Parent visa (subclass 143) not 173 to save time and hassle 

Few questions:
1) I understand I have to pay X amount of money for each applicant with initial application
2) Then I have to wait uncertain period of time...roughly how long? any idea?
3) CO will be assigned to the case & I have to pay Y amount of money for each applicant (how much this Y amount) ??
4) Can I include my sister as well. If not, is there a way to bring her here as PR. she is my only sibling.
5) I understand I have to sponsor them. What exactly does that mean? Do I have to show certain amount of $$ in my bank account or what?

Any suggestion will be appreciated

Thanks. lane:


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Contributory Parent visa (subclass 143)

all up there =)


----------



## ss13 (Feb 17, 2015)

blak3 said:


> Contributory Parent visa (subclass 143)
> 
> all up there =)


don't you think I have already seen that !!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ss13 said:


> Hello Everyone
> I have applied for my PR (189) and hopefully get a grant soon :fingerscrossed:
> I have been living in this country since 5+ years and have a decent job
> 
> ...


Zdravo !

1- yes, you need to pay VAC1 + Bond (VAC1 about $3.5K for primary applicant + $1.5K for secondary applicant, bond is $10K primary + $4K Secondary) 
2- I heard it takes about a year to a year and a half but not sure
3- Yes, VAC2, $30K per person on the application
4- How old is she? is she studying/working? is she married/in a de facto relationship? who is she living with? 
5- No, you just have to sign an AoS and pay the amounts above, and furnish some documents.


----------



## ss13 (Feb 17, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Zdravo !
> 
> 1- yes, you need to pay VAC1 + Bond (VAC1 about $3.5K for primary applicant + $1.5K for secondary applicant, bond is $10K primary + $4K Secondary)
> 2- I heard it takes about a year to a year and a half but not sure
> ...


Thanks sooo much. Really helpful information.
I am assuming I will get back my bond $$ at some point. When would be that?

My sister is now 17 and half years old. Just finished her year 12 study. She is single and living with my parents also depending on them financially.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ss13 said:


> Thanks sooo much. Really helpful information.
> 
> My sister is now 17 and half years old. Just finished her year 12 study. She is single and living with my parents also depending on them financially.


if you have been living in Australia 2+ years, you must apply NOW, because once she turns 18, more conditions will be applied

For instance, now you can include her as a dependent to the primary applicant

However, if she turns 18, you must prove
1- She's not engaged to be married
2- Has never been and is not in a marriage and/or a de facto relationship
3- Is still dependent on your parents
4- has joined a university less than 6 months after finishing school. If the gap is 6+, she's out


----------



## ss13 (Feb 17, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> if you have been living in Australia 2+ years, you must apply NOW, because once she turns 18, more conditions will be applied
> 
> For instance, now you can include her as a dependent to the primary applicant
> 
> ...


_From previous post:
I am assuming I will get back my bond $$ at some point. When would be that?_

I was also planning to to apply asap to bypass those. Just confused.. If I apply now, I can show she is 17.5 years old but as it will take (lets say) 1.5 years to get a CO/2nd phase, she will be 18+ then. Will it be an issue?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ss13 said:


> _From previous post:
> I am assuming I will get back my bond $$ at some point. When would be that?_
> 
> I was also planning to to apply asap to bypass those. Just confused.. If I apply now, I can show she is 17.5 years old but as it will take (lets say) 1.5 years to get a CO/2nd phase, she will be 18+ then. Will it be an issue?


after 10 years, you will get the bond back minus any centrelink payments the three of them received, so assuming you brought the three of them in (bond will be $18K) and in the course of the 10 years, they applied for and received $3K worth of Centrelink benefit, you will get back $15K

She needs to remain dependent on them (live with them, study, not work ...etc.)


----------



## ss13 (Feb 17, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> after 10 years, you will get the bond back minus any centrelink payments the three of them received, so assuming you brought the three of them in (bond will be $18K) and in the course of the 10 years, they applied for and received $3K worth of Centrelink benefit, you will get back $15K
> 
> She needs to remain dependent on them (live with them, study, not work ...etc.)


Thanks again. Much appreciated


----------



## ss13 (Feb 17, 2015)

hi guys. can i please ask another question...
If my parents & dependant sister apply for 143 and as usual it takes a year or more to get a CO assigned, does that mean they can't visit Australia as a tourist in between time?
Say, they apply on next month and 2nd phase of processing start on end of 2016; what if they want to visit me within this time?
fyi- they came here 3 times before on tourist visas


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ss13 said:


> hi guys. can i please ask another question...
> If my parents & dependant sister apply for 143 and as usual it takes a year or more to get a CO assigned, does that mean they can't visit Australia as a tourist in between time?
> Say, they apply on next month and 2nd phase of processing start on end of 2016; what if they want to visit me within this time?
> fyi- they came here 3 times before on tourist visas



they could apply but there is no guarantee they'd get it, they'd be perceived as a higher risk of non-return in that case


----------



## saurabh333 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a related question to this. The second installment of $40k applies to each applicant. Does that consider an 18+ dependent child an applicant? I mean if I am applying for a 143 visa for my parents and my sister, who is 18+, but dependent, then will I pay a second installment of $40k for the three of them or just two?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

saurabh333 said:


> I have a related question to this. The second installment of $40k applies to each applicant. Does that consider an 18+ dependent child an applicant? I mean if I am applying for a 143 visa for my parents and my sister, who is 18+, but dependent, then will I pay a second installment of $40k for the three of them or just two?


second VAC is $43K per person .....


----------



## saurabh333 (Oct 18, 2012)

yeah.. but for parents (2 individuals) and one dependent child (18+). Do they get charged $43k per person for 2 persons or 3 persons?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

saurabh333 said:


> yeah.. but for parents (2 individuals) and one dependent child (18+). Do they get charged $43k per person for 2 persons or 3 persons?


three


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

A cheaper way would be for your parents to get their visas then sponsor her for a child visa ......


----------



## saurabh333 (Oct 18, 2012)

yeah..thanks for the reply!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

btw, you realize she has to be 
1- < 25 years old
2- Not married and has never been
3- Not engaged
4- Still studying and is financially dependent on your parents
5- Did not have 6+ months gap in her education


and that should be the case also when your parents apply for her child visa, so if she's - let's say - 23, the cheaper option is too risky because probably she could be 25 by the time they get their visa and start the application


----------



## ss13 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello guys
Can I ask a question about "change of my name" when I am the sponsor for my parents 143 visa?

I got my PR > March 2015
I want to apply for citizenship > March 2016
Initially I wanted my name changed > Feb 2016 
(a month before applying my citizenship, so the certificate+new password will show that)

My Parents are applying for 143 > July 2015
(I am the sponsor, filling Form 40)

Now my question is, will it cause an issue if I change my name on Feb 2016; after they already applied & i lodged form 40?
or should I do change of name now, before they apply & i lodge form 40?

Thank you.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> btw, you realize she has to be
> 1- < 25 years old
> 2- Not married and has never been
> 3- Not engaged
> ...


HI Guys, 

I am new to this forum. 

I am thinking to apply for parents contributory visa (143). 

I know about all fees structure. 

Just want to know when they exactly ask second payment which is $43,600, like after finalizing case?

I am also wondering in case they reject visa will they refund $43,600 and bond money which is around $10,000

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going through this right now. They should ask for the second VAC and AoS just before the grant of the PR visa at the end of the processing period (i.e. 22 months from the application date). 

Right now they just charged the processing fee (~$5000) and provide an acknowledgement letter and a receipt. I don't expect any more requests for months or even > 1 year (police checks and health checks). 

Based on an application date of 1 Dec 2015 the grant of visa will be around September/October 2017 (21 months processing time). The most recent message from immi.gov.au indicated that they are now finalising the applications from Feb 2014. 



g2754deep said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## kakamaka (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Guys

I have a question. let's say if the visa application is applied now and 2nd fees is 43600. Now when the grant is there after 24 months (approx time), and let's say the 2nd VAC fees gets increased to 60000 (after 24 months), do I need to pay 60000 or 43600 as it was the fees when the visa was applied ?

Thanks.


----------



## happyman.guruge (Apr 17, 2017)

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## karu1 (Apr 27, 2017)

kakamaka said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a question. let's say if the visa application is applied now and 2nd fees is 43600. Now when the grant is there after 24 months (approx time), and let's say the 2nd VAC fees gets increased to 60000 (after 24 months), do I need to pay 60000 or 43600 as it was the fees when the visa was applied ?
> 
> Thanks.


There won't be any change, cause it's a aggriment.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## karu1 (Apr 27, 2017)

karu1 said:


> There won't be any change.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinni23 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello friends, 

Has anyone successfully got a visa for your parent through Contributory parent visa 143/173 subclass. If yes, I would appreciate if you can answer the following questions. I wish to bring my parent, aged around 69 years here permanently. 

I believe there is a wait time for nearly 36 months for getting the visa, therefore if the parent becomes sick and decides not proceed is the application fee refundable, since the fee is considerably high. Would they process the visa for applicants even if the person is diabetic? She is presently on subclass 600 visa can she apply for 143/173 with the current visa and staying outside the country? Would she be allowed to travel to Australia during the time before the grant.

Appreciate any help or suggestions. 

Thanks in advance,
Vinni


----------

